# Let us see those warmbloods...



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

LucysMyGirl said:


> Hi everyone, I have always had an obsession over warmbloods especially arabian warmbloods.....I would love to see some pics of them so post pics of your warmbloods  (if you have any)  thanks



There are no Arabian Warmbloods.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

There are if she means Arabian x Warmbloods. Just add the little "x" and it makes perfect sense.  

Can't wait to see pics of everyone's warmbloods!! I hope to get my first one soon.....love those big WB!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Juna said:


> There are if she means Arabian x Warmbloods. Just add the little "x" and it makes perfect sense.
> 
> !


Then they become arab crosses or half arabs until they get a registration in a warmblood registry ( which is possible).

Mine is an Angloarab X Warmblood but he is an approved stallion with the AWS..


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, my girl is TB X Hanoverian (Devon Heir). She's coming 3 this month and about 16.2 and extremely leggy..... Waiting another year to start riding her, she looks like such a baby.... Need to get some new pictures of her, a year later.

Here she is when I first got her at just 2:









2 yrs. old


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Then they become arab crosses or half arabs until they get a registration in a warmblood registry ( which is possible).


I understand that. I was only pointing out that the OP just might have forgotten the little x in her post. She _could _have called them Arab crosses, but the thread is about Warmbloods, right? I would have called them Arabian x Warmbloods, too, to avoid confusion. 



Dana, your girl is GORGEOUS!! 
​


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

My friend has an arabian warmblood named Sophie


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> My friend has an arabian warmblood named Sophie


Breeding is ?


Oh and what is it registered as ?


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

This is woskie a close friends geman imported Warmblood  
You wouldn't think he was a day over 10 , he's 17 here.

This was his first ever time show-jumping in his whole life


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

danastark said:


> Well, my girl is TB X Hanoverian (Devon Heir). She's coming 3 this month and about 16.2 and extremely leggy..... Waiting another year to start riding her, she looks like such a baby.... Need to get some new pictures of her, a year later.
> 
> Here she is when I first got her at just 2:
> 
> ...


Wow she is big and beautiful!!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

to my understanding arabian warmbloods are arabians xed with a warmblood but sorry for the confusion if that is what it actully is 
JamieLeighx Woskie is gorgeous.....


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's my reg. imported Swedish Warmblood Westley


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

He is soooooooooooooooo pretty i love his colour


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Breeding is ?
> 
> 
> Oh and what is it registered as ?


 
Im not sure what she is reg as but her name is "Noblehouse hot gossip". Her owner is a member of HF "ilovemymare" is her name.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> Im not sure what she is reg as but her name is "Noblehouse hot gossip". Her owner is a member of HF "ilovemymare" is her name.


If it is not registered then it is a grade horse and if it is registered then it MUST be registered in a warmblood registry to be correctly called any sort of warmblood.

Since the breeding details are vague and the "warmblood" half may in fact be quarter horse then calling it any sort of warmblood becomes even more erroneous.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I know she is reg with Warmblood, Im not sure about arabian or anything like that. (not even sure if she can be, im not an arab person) She is a beautiful mare as well.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> I know she is reg with Warmblood, Im not sure about arabian or anything like that. (not even sure if she can be, im not an arab person) She is a beautiful mare as well.



Which warmblood. Most won't accept a cross that is her height. Maybe AWR or AWS?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im not sure. I don't see my friend much. This is sophie.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a dutch warmblood mare named Vienna


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow Visibre, Vienna is Gorgeous!!! I love that last rearing picture!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Vienna is a very striking horse! So pretty!

Spyder - why are you so concerned with the horse's lines and registration? Let it go. No offense, but you're coming across as hostile, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

SEAmom said:


> Vienna is a very striking horse! So pretty!
> 
> *Spyder - why are you so concerned with the horse's lines and registration? Let it go. No offense, but you're coming across as hostile, IMO.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Seriously! WHO CARES!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Some more of Vienna:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Visibre - do you do any reenacting? I she because my fiance has friends who do reenacting as archers and they wear similar clothes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

haha, no I don't do that myself, but I borrowed the stuff from someone I know from facebook, to make some pictures and try out the weapons on horseback


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's my very nerdy, charming, Hanoverian x trakehner. He's 16.2hh. His show name is Excalibur, and his barn name is Kai


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my Vienna is absolutly STUNNING. i can't stop looking at her! sadly i dont have a warmblood. my guys an un registerd breed stalk paint. (just the way i like it as i prefer solid coloured horses, but love the paint persinality) and theres none at my barn. but i am really enjoying these pictures. all the horses are so lovely!


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

I have to agree, Spyder, she is still an Arab warmblood cross. It doesn't matter if she's reg. or not.

I have a Thoroughbred x Hanoverian x Paint. She's very pretty. I will try and get pics up today.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

subbing- i like seeing pretty pics. i dont have WB's anymore, hope to in the future


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Spyder,you are coming off as hostile.This is about showing off your warmbloods. You need to just let it go and enjoy the pictures. 

Beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

beautiful warmbloods everyone!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh they are gorgeous, unfourtunatley i dont own a warmblood although i dream to! The closest resembalance i could get is a super solid TB. The quality Warmbloods in aus your looking to pay $30,000 + i was looking at one i loved but last bit of the add said "bargain price $90,000" my mums god father breeds them but at discount they are still $30,000+, so my hopes are few and far. Ill just keep looking at a distance


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy crap!! It must be a good horse!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Wyndemere
Rheinlander x Hanoverian (8 in these pictures)
















And Dulcinea
3 y.o. Zweibrucker


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That pinto warlmblood is stunning! The type of horse that I would breed Tess to.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Well...he's a bit more "lukewarmblood" than Warmblood, but here's my Percheron/Oldenburg cross weanling Finnegan. I bought him two weeks ago. I can't wait to see how he turns out as he grows! He's 8 months and 14.1 right now and will be grey.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Magaidh said:


> Well...he's a bit more "lukewarmblood" than Warmblood, but here's my Percheron/Oldenburg cross weanling Finnegan. I bought him two weeks ago. I can't wait to see how he turns out as he grows! He's 8 months and 14.1 right now and will be grey.


Interesting draft cross. First time (outside of the one my stud bred) that I have seen one.

My boy is a Hannovarian Anglo Arab registered CSH but is approved with the AWS.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Interesting draft cross. First time (outside of the one my stud bred) that I have seen one.


Do you have and Oldenburg stud that was bred to a Percheron mare? (Or other way around?) I'd love to see pics of the cross.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, my warmblood is a paint too! ... er... no :lol: but he sure looks like it sometimes


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

yes,I would like to see spyder's WB


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Spyder's WB is bloody lovely - read, stallion and quality one at that. 

Jackof Diamonds - they're not always that pricey  You just have to know where to look, what to look for and who to talk to. The ones that are mega expensive are usually the only ones you see, because the owners are generally professionals that present and advertise the horses to look superb. I've seen a few from a VERY well known stud that were selling for $25000+ as PONY CLUBBERS because they weren't overly nice. 

Now, if you look at smaller, boutique studs, and buy them young, then you're in with a good chance of buying them fairly cheap. As I said, you just need to know what to look for. Some people sell their WB because it's too much horse for them and they think it lacks potential. Well if you're a decent enough rider, often you can pick these types up for very good prices, and they wind up being fabulous competition horses. 

My boy was purchased from the breeder for $6000. Granted, he'd done very little, but was intended to remain a stud because of his super conformation and paces. Unfortunately his brain was not good enough to remain entire so he was gelded.
But a quality warmblood, that just needed a bit of patient and careful riding, for $6000. It CAN be done


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Jackof Diamonds - they're not always that pricey  You just have to know where to look, what to look for and who to talk to. The ones that are mega expensive are usually the only ones you see, because the owners are generally professionals that present and advertise the horses to look superb. I've seen a few from a VERY well known stud that were selling for $25000+ as PONY CLUBBERS because they weren't overly nice.
> 
> Now, if you look at smaller, boutique studs, and buy them young, then you're in with a good chance of buying them fairly cheap. As I said, you just need to know what to look for. Some people sell their WB because it's too much horse for them and they think it lacks potential. Well if you're a decent enough rider, often you can pick these types up for very good prices, and they wind up being fabulous competition horses.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much! Ive been looking and looking at something at least imagineable. Today i found one for $150,000 not to mention he was a gelding! You couldnt even breed out of him! Thank you i will cerntainly look around find some un heard of studs, maybe even a yearling. Thats an awsome find on your boy!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Not Heathmont Inferno by any chance? I knew his owner, the people who have him now want a huge amount for him and he's not even FEI yet.

The thing is, unless you're looking to represent Australia right now - don't bother looking at the 'perfect' ones. 
I'd say, going by your posts and such, that you're quite young and not immensely experienced - you don't need something with extraordinary paces that is working Small Tour as yet  
Find something that has 3 nice paces, an agreeable temperament and ability to go to medium. Step by step  
I go by the saying - You ruin your next horse a little less than the last. Hence, I don't think I could justify spending some enormous amount of money on a horse that is already proven, when I still have many dues to pay on more difficult horses.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would love one  And plan on having one when I have my own place.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Kayty- Thank you, i still have got alot to learn. I want something flashy and with expressive movement though. So it could still be a quality hack. but i dont need olympic quality just yet  

Its Furst Heinrich here is the add- (mind you i just read he is one of Heath Ryans horses)

Horse Deals - Horses For Sale, Transport For Sale, Property For Sale, Stallions At Stud - Magazine DVD Website=


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just be careful that you don't fall in love with enormous paces and then find you can't ride them. It's all good and well to have a horse with huge, expressive and flashy movement, but you HAVE to be able to ride it or it's a total waste. 
Build yourself up to it, find a reasonably big moving wb or tb and learn to ride those paces. I have to work super hard to contain my boy, and he's only 16.1-2hh and very compact but has big paces. It takes a lot of experience, skill and talent to keep a big moving horse together.


Oh yes, good old Ryan horses. Nice, but very VERY overpriced. 
That reminds me, I haven't looked through this months horsedeals... I'll have to do some window shopping!!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

thats a really good point! Thank you. I suppose i assumed because i was the only one who could ride my HUGE moving pony i could ride a huge moving hack. Ive ridden a few that are nice and i could ride handle but thats nothing to go buy in the horse industry. I dont think huge movement on a 13hh pony is going to be the same on a 16hh+ warmblood! I suppose its all about the package too. Thank you so much, you have pointed out a few little things a pulled a blind eye too!

Yes haha at least someone agrees with me! His nice but i wouldnt say $150,000 worth! I couldnt dream on paying that for something that cant even breed!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't bother either. I have always wanted a big warmblood as a show hack thta moves out as well. But if YOU can't sit a warmbloods movement I can't!

Charlotte a girl from PC bought her warmblood to PC. 18.2hh mind you. I hopped on him and wow! His canter! You are literally flying! I sat to it but man was it comfy!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my dutch warmblood X Welsh sec D


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Theres my favourite Reeco boy! lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

JackofDiamonds said:


> thats a really good point! Thank you. I suppose i assumed because i was the only one who could ride my HUGE moving pony i could ride a huge moving hack. Ive ridden a few that are nice and i could ride handle but thats nothing to go buy in the horse industry. I dont think huge movement on a 13hh pony is going to be the same on a 16hh+ warmblood! I suppose its all about the package too. Thank you so much, you have pointed out a few little things a pulled a blind eye too!
> 
> Yes haha at least someone agrees with me! His nice but i wouldnt say $150,000 worth! I couldnt dream on paying that for something that cant even breed!


Yep, there's definitely a difference between a big moving pony and a huge moving 16hh+ warmblood. I would suggest you try to have as many rides as you can on big moving hacks over 16hh to give you an idea of how it feels. Many people seem to over estimate their ability when it comes to warmbloods. Though their big paces can be comfortable enough to ride - when you try to put them together and get collection, you will be working extremely hard. Try sit trotting a huge moving warmblood with a naturally swinging back, in extended trot - HARD!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It would be!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Yep, there's definitely a difference between a big moving pony and a huge moving 16hh+ warmblood. I would suggest you try to have as many rides as you can on big moving hacks over 16hh to give you an idea of how it feels. Many people seem to over estimate their ability when it comes to warmbloods. Though their big paces can be comfortable enough to ride - when you try to put them together and get collection, you will be working extremely hard. Try sit trotting a huge moving warmblood with a naturally swinging back, in extended trot - HARD!!


After yr 10 im going to trade school for an apprenticeship in equine science and breeding. You go to school for a week every four week block. Most of the people you do work experience for around were i am are Warmblood studs so hopefully i will pick up enough poo for a few rides on some.  thats usually there logic they dangle a nice expensive stallion infront of you so your inspired to pick up more poo. Ill shovel extra hard! :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You have the experience and the talent to make it to the top! Your the best 14 year old rider around that I know!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Ellen, That means alot. You must be mistaken though because you dont realise how much talent you have!! Has anyone heard of Dreamtime xzibit? He isnt mine but i would sure love if he was! He is simply breathtaking to watch! He is Warmblood X Anglo Arabian, they say his Arabian warmblood but im assuming thats what it means. I know he is an arabian derivative. but is also approved Warmblood.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like you've got yourself set up for a good future with horses JackofDiamonds - you are VERY lucky to have access to such excellent riders and studs in QLD. I would absolutely love to spend some time there, I've got a good friend just out of the Gold Coast with horses so planning on heading up there to visit some time in the future. 
At the moment I have to make do with clinicians coming from interstate and overseas once a month. I have a Tor Van Den Berg clinic coming up in a couple of weeks that I'm pretty excited about!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ZOMG YES!! Beautiful movement! 

Haha we are both talented, I mean, who can ride a horse bareback, backwards and doubling, no hands at the same time!There is no way that I have the talent to make it. I have been told that by people at PC (bahh) but in shows I have been told I am good? WTH?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Sounds like you've got yourself set up for a good future with horses JackofDiamonds - you are VERY lucky to have access to such excellent riders and studs in QLD. I would absolutely love to spend some time there, I've got a good friend just out of the Gold Coast with horses so planning on heading up there to visit some time in the future.
> At the moment I have to make do with clinicians coming from interstate and overseas once a month. I have a Tor Van Den Berg clinic coming up in a couple of weeks that I'm pretty excited about!


Its my dream to work with horses, and am very lucky my parents and friends support me. Im excited about this oppourtunity, because even though i may have to poo pick for 2yrs i have friends who have done it and have gone on to ride in Germany and Asia in stables with the likes of Anky ect. If i work hard enough maybe, just maybe, there is a chance i could get there. Its amazing the horse idustry here! I mean ive been in the elite show scene but im meeting riders who ride and work overseas and are qualifying for the olympics its just crazy! Tor Van Den Berg, is amazing! You should have lots of fun and will definately learn loads. You will have to tell us how it goes! 

Ellen isnt he just awsome! A saw him a few months ago at the vet hospital looking feral. It was so weird seeing him as a "horse" compared to him in the show ring!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

vibsre: the blue really suits him. he is gogeous!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yes dreamtime xzibit is beautiful! Big, black, big movement! Woah!! Is Dreamtime opera (sp?) his sister by any chance?


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Can He Star said:


> vibsre: the blue really suits him. he is gogeous!!!!


Vienna is a mare hahaha 

Vienna has good parents, but I don't care about that 
Olympic Ferro is her granddad 

Dad: Osmium
Mothers dad: Donnerhall (german blood)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Gidget said:


> yes,I would like to see spyder's WB




Spyder crossed with a full Percheron. (Davis)










Spyder crossed with a Belgium mare. (Dillion)











Spyder


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Nice confo


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Spyder ^^ Woah, i think i know what ill be dreaming about for a while! Dont look in my paddock if he goes missing


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

oeeeh spyder would be a match for vienna haha


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Dad of Vienna's mother:









Vienna's dad:









Vienna's granddad









Vienna:


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Vienna is gourgeous! I always loved Donnerhall.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Spyder,he is very lovely...soooo wait..I am confused..are those his offspring?


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there anywhere I can see more pics of Davis? How old is he now? 
Spyder, your stud is GORGEOUS. How tall is he?

My Percheron/Oldenburg colt's sire is Rio V (by Rio Grande)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Magaidh said:


> Is there anywhere I can see more pics of Davis? How old is he now?
> Spyder, your stud is GORGEOUS. How tall is he?
> 
> My Percheron/Oldenburg colt's sire is Rio V (by Rio Grande)



Unfortunately That is the only picture I have. I have to rely on the mare owner of any of his babies to be nice enough to send in pictures. Davis would be about 11 now.

My boy is just 16:00 hh. Not very big but he was a first foal from his dam and the owner of his dad liked her (the dam) so much that they offered to buy her ( and did in fact). Quite a compliment actually as they had a Hanovarian breeding farm and did not breed (within their farm) anything but Hannovarian. She was the only one that was non warmblood. 

They actually wanted to buy Spy when they came to see him. Spy was the first foal from their stud that year and the first foal from a non warmblood mare and their stud.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Gidget said:


> Spyder,he is very lovely...soooo wait..I am confused..are those his offspring?



Yes and for some reason he crosses exceptionally well with drafts or anything coarse.

I think it is his Anglo arab dam that is doing that !


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Spyder, I'd love to see pics of those two grown - hard to tell much from the first pic especially. I don't think I've seen a confo pic of Spyder before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Visibre, Vienna is lovely, and has the lines I dream of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Visibre: Vienna and Dulcinea are cousins! haha, both have Donnerhall as a grandpa


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

sixlets, haha thats fun 
JustDressageIt: when I bought Vienna, I didnt even care for her lines, I just liked how cute she was


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Magaidh said:


> Well...he's a bit more "lukewarmblood" than Warmblood, but here's my Percheron/Oldenburg cross weanling Finnegan. I bought him two weeks ago. I can't wait to see how he turns out as he grows! He's 8 months and 14.1 right now and will be grey.


He's really cute! I am just learning about these things - how do you know he will be grey, since he is all brown now?


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

serafina said:


> He's really cute! I am just learning about these things - how do you know he will be grey, since he is all brown now?


Well, his mum is a dappled grey Percheron, so it's 50/50 right off the bat that he will be as well. But he's got white hairs coming in all down his face, along the top of his neck, and through his back. Very few, so you can't see them unless you look really closely. All grey horses are born a darker colour. Based on all this: I am assuming he's going grey! I sure hope he is, as I love them.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Magaidh said:


> Well, his mum is a dappled grey Percheron, so it's 50/50 right off the bat that he will be as well. But he's got white hairs coming in all down his face, along the top of his neck, and through his back. Very few, so you can't see them unless you look really closely. All grey horses are born a darker colour. Based on all this: I am assuming he's going grey! I sure hope he is, as I love them.


Grey is a dominant gene which means that horses who inherit a grey gene from a parent will go grey. Be that very young or greying out as they get older.

I would say it is a fairly safe assumption that your youngster will grey out.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

faye said:


> Grey is a dominant gene which means that horses who inherit a grey gene from a parent will go grey. Be that very young or greying out as they get older.
> 
> I would say it is a fairly safe assumption that your youngster will grey out.


Is it true that it's a 50 per cent chance that a youngster will inherit a grey gene? As he slowly sheds, the grey hairs are disappearing, but I know that they all grey at different rates so perhaps he will take longer. The other day I met a purebred Holsteiner weanling the same age as mine who was already steel grey.


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

OMG all of your horses are AMAZING.........Dreamtime Xzibit is amazing to i would love to own a horse like that one day.....


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Gorgeous horses, everyone! 

He's my reg Canadian WB. I got him a year ago now. He's 11, 17.3ish hh and has a very loving personality. Great trainability too thus far. He's been ill so he's still putting on weight and having to rebuild muscle. Here's some impromtu pics I took of him in the pasture today. Hope it's not too many. :wink:


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

West is an imported Czech Warmblood!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Such nice horses everyone!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

wow i agree with pintotess they are amazing


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful! All of them! Hopefully i can have some pics of a WB very soon, im in the middle trying some. Saturday im going to a stud veiwing, there is about 4-5 there bringing out for me to ride. *cross my fingers, my new one may be in there*


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Beautiful! All of them! Hopefully i can have some pics of a WB very soon, im in the middle trying some. Saturday im going to a stud veiwing, there is about 4-5 there bringing out for me to ride. *cross my fingers, my new one may be in there*


^^^ that is excitng 
Wish you luck with that, what happening to Karlos though?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Karlos! Gahhhh!! Eviiiil  lol!! Nah, he is a beautiful boy  I believe he is going to a SJ trainer RedTree.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Im finding a home for him, someone looking to do PC/Dressage/Eventing. I dont want money just Someone to love him. We just dont click, we dont have that bond to bring out his full potential. I do love him though. So if you know of anyone looking for a quiet TB, they just have to pay transport. I sound horrible dont i?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Gawd, Id have him!! SJ is my thing!! But I don't want my other fingers broken thankyou lol  He is a beautiful boy though


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

you can have him! SJ is his think too,he jumps 1mtr 40 with a world cup rider on him. Ahem..People dont usually fall off him, so he didnt mean to brake your finger. He got a scare by "J".  it was hilarious though!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh it was ALL James's fault! If he didn't run behind him! lol, it was funny though  Not to funny about my two wonky fingers! Im gonna let my shettie break YOUR fingers! lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I hate little ponies. Their honestly out to get me!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wait till you get on Zorro! He had a certain someone wreck him when they rode him but he has come along.!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ill die, i really will! Yeah and he isnt usually that hot, we just pulled him off a lucerne crop hed been chilling on for 3 months. Forgot to tell you that part. We caught him 3 days before you came. We both rode him and he was an angel, just a little hotter than usual. But you had fun on Sebi didnt you, and Jack!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sebi was all pull, pull, pull. He went though which I was happy about. Not my type of pony. But jacky was great to ride! I liked riding Karlos, and I was about to get back on him but you wouldn't let me


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah cause i didnt want to brake you even more! Yeah well at least Sebi wasnt rearing every stride for you. Gah i do not like that pony! Jacks a cool kid though.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Jack is cool! Perfctly calm when we got chased by the dog.


----------



## Hollaaaay (Apr 20, 2011)

My pride and joy 
15 y/o Dutch Warmblood


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Ahhh I love all your warmbloods! 

This is Robbie/Roberto/R-Bob.
6 year old Dutchie.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

blush said:


> Ahhh I love all your warmbloods!
> 
> This is Robbie/Roberto/R-Bob.


What a striking horse - he is very handsome!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

i agree they are amazing


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

This is my Maggie  aka Simply Hocus Pocus. She's a 16.2hh, Hanoverian mare (reg. AWHA).


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok guys, i know this is kind of off topic. But i need help. Im buying my first Warmblood. I have a lady who you could almost call my agent she rings and finds out all the details ect. She knows alot about Warmbloods, but is very big on bloodlines. But im worried she over looks horses because "she" doesnt like its breeding. I like differnt type of horses to her and im scared where going to end up buying her horse not mine. My mum and I from experience dont usually buy on breeding, but from what ive gatherd being associated with Warmblood studs/trainers it seems to be a breed that goes alot on breeding. I know some of you wont know Australian Studs but ive been told Aachamedies, Carbine and Cooperit are all known to produce crazy babies, but Contango and Contang II lines are more dumb and quiet. See i like a horse with a bit of spunk but ive been told the above sires are really crazy!! and im not to sure i want i crazy, solid and huge horse. Expessialy with the price ive been given (thanks to inheritance i have a really nice budget) i dont want to blow it on something nutty.

So just out of question did you buy your WB on bloodlines? Should I trust her and let her decide what bloodlines are sutible and what are not?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

JackofDiamonds said:


> So just out of question did you buy your WB on bloodlines?


I bred my boy *SOLELY *on bloodlines.

Multiple Olympic, and Horse of the Year winners ( in various areas) are all over the pedigree of my guy.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Spyder said:


> I bred my boy *SOLELY *on bloodlines.
> 
> Multiple Olympic, and Horse of the Year winners ( in various areas) are all over the pedigree of my guy.


So even if there succesful, What if there known to be nutty, do you overlook that, and even if some offspring have come out nutty also and take the chance your boy may be different? 

Im just trying to determine wether to go with people telling me to stay away from some lines or try the horses and give them a chance.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

JackofDiamonds said:


> So even if there succesful, What if there known to be nutty, do you overlook that, and even if some offspring have come out nutty also and take the chance your boy may be different?
> 
> Im just trying to determine wether to go with people telling me to stay away from some lines or try the horses and give them a chance.



No, attitude and temperament was a major reason WHY I chose these lines.

The "D" Hanoverian line is well known for its trainability and good temperament and successful as well.

It is one of the most used line to infuse into the more "difficult" lines to even out those lines so it is a win/win outcome for me.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Spyder said:


> No, attitude and temperament was a major reason WHY I chose these lines.
> 
> The "D" Hanoverian line is well known for its trainability and good temperament and successful as well.
> 
> It is one of the most used line to infuse into the more "difficult" lines to even out those lines so it is a win/win outcome for me.


Thank you, you've been so helpful! I think im going to listen and steer clear of the lines ive been warned about.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I didnt even look at my lads pedigree before I bought him. Quite happy to buy him for what he was!


----------

